# اوعي تقول انا وحيد



## mero_engel (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*اوعى تقول انا وحيد *​ 
*اوعى تقول انا وحيد*
*اوعى تقول انا وحيد ده الرب ليك صديق مستنيك تقرب وقت الضيق هو .*
*قال ادعونى وقت الضيق هنقذك فتمجدينى .*
* شايفك يارب وشايف ايدك ممدودا مرة على الصليب .. *
*ومرة للجاهل العنيد شخصى العتتيد ..*
*مستنى تخلق جوايا قلب جديد قلب متين يعرف مين يسوع المسيح اعتبرينى*
*عبد حقير مش مهم انا مين اظهر فيا وخلى شخصك يابان ثوانى مين انا ؟ ......*
*ده انا شوية تراب عطتينى قيمة على الصليب . هطلب منك طلب وسامحنى*
*مش الاخير سامحني على التاخير ورجعنى لحضنك الكبير .*
*مين انا مين*
*اطلب يارب تغيرى علشان اعيش. ياربى ياحنان واقف بقالى زمان افتحلى باب*
*رحمتك ده انا عبدك حيران*
*.املنى من روحك القدوس واملى قلبى سرور بشفاعة ام النور ارفعنى فوق*
*الشرور . *
*وخلينى قريب منك ده انا ابنك وانت فاديا اغسلنى من الخطية . عايزك تبقى كلك*
*ليا ومفيش راى ليا ارحمنى من كل خطية وانقذنى من العبودية*


*لو لم تكن الحياة صعبة لما خرجنا من بطون امهاتنا نبكي*​


----------



## العراقيه (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل جدا*
*باركك الرب*​


----------



## sparrow (20 أكتوبر 2010)

معزي اووي الموضوع 

وجميله اووي الجمله دي 

لو لم تكن الحياة صعبة لما خرجنا من بطون امهاتنا نبكي


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*مين انا مين*
*اطلب يارب تغيرى علشان اعيش. ياربى ياحنان واقف بقالى زمان افتحلى باب*
*رحمتك ده انا عبدك حيران*
*.املنى من روحك القدوس واملى قلبى سرور بشفاعة ام النور ارفعنى فوق*
*الشرور . *
*وخلينى قريب منك ده انا ابنك وانت فاديا اغسلنى من الخطية . عايزك تبقى كلك*
*ليا ومفيش راى ليا ارحمنى من كل خطية وانقذنى من العبودية


موضوع جميل  وقيم

ومميز يا ميروووا  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا
موضوع جميل جدا جدا
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

> *مستنى تخلق جوايا قلب جديد قلب متين يعرف مين يسوع المسيح اعتبرينى*
> *عبد حقير مش مهم انا مين اظهر فيا وخلى شخصك يابان ثوانى مين انا ؟*


أميــــــــــن
جميل اوى يا ميرو 
تسلم ايدك ياحبى
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (21 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رااائع جداا ومعزي
مرسي ليكي ميرو
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*جميل يا ميرو

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## mero_engel (6 مارس 2011)

العراقيه قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع الجميل جدا*
> *باركك الرب*​


ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل يا قمر 
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## mero_engel (6 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> معزي اووي الموضوع
> 
> وجميله اووي الجمله دي
> 
> لو لم تكن الحياة صعبة لما خرجنا من بطون امهاتنا نبكي


اشكرك علي تشجيعك الجميل 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## mero_engel (6 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> *مين انا مين*
> *اطلب يارب تغيرى علشان اعيش. ياربى ياحنان واقف بقالى زمان افتحلى باب*
> *رحمتك ده انا عبدك حيران*
> *.املنى من روحك القدوس واملى قلبى سرور بشفاعة ام النور ارفعنى فوق*
> ...


اشكرك يا كليمو علي تشجيعك الدائم 
نورتني بمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (6 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا
> موضوع جميل جدا جدا
> سلام الرب يسوع​


اشكرك يا استازي العزيز 
نورت الموضوع 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## mero_engel (6 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> أميــــــــــن
> جميل اوى يا ميرو
> تسلم ايدك ياحبى
> ​


انتي الاجمل يا عمري 
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## mero_engel (6 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع رااائع جداا ومعزي
> مرسي ليكي ميرو
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


ويبارك حياتك حبيبتي 
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## mero_engel (6 مارس 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *جميل يا ميرو
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> *​


اشكرك يا عزيزي 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## happy angel (6 مارس 2011)

*لا أهملك ولا أتركك وهـــــا أنـــا معك. وأحفظك حيثما تذهب. وأردك الى هذه الأرض. لأنى لا أتركك حتى أفعل مــــا كلمتــــك بـــه 
موضوع معزى جداااا حبيبتى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2011)

موضوع رااااااائع جدا يا ميرو
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mero_engel (23 مارس 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *لا أهملك ولا أتركك وهـــــا أنـــا معك. وأحفظك حيثما تذهب. وأردك الى هذه الأرض. لأنى لا أتركك حتى أفعل مــــا كلمتــــك بـــه
> موضوع معزى جداااا حبيبتى
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


اشكرك حبيبتي علي مرورك الجميل 
نورتي الموضوع 

الرب يباركك​


----------

